# Working in Europe as an autistic person - advice wanted



## yellowagent (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi all,

I am a university student from the UK interested in moving to Europe when I graduate in 2019. The country I am leaning towards moving to is the Netherlands however any other EU country where English is widely used is on the table (ie. Scandinavian countries and Malta) as backup options. I am intending to move during the transition period when Britain leaves the EU as I would very likely retain full rights as other British expats.

There is a potential issue. I am autistic and have ADHD and I'd need to disclose these to employers when job hunting (in part due to needing a few inexpensive accommodations). However I don't know if I would be able to do this and what my legal rights would be as a foreigner.

I'm also not sure how autism is perceived in other parts of Europe and whether employers would be prepared to give me a chance during the recruitment process. I have a lot to offer them (for example, I am currently on a year abroad in Asia and have useful experience already in multiple areas) however I am concerned that employers won't see what I can offer them like I fear many British firms won't.

I would appreciate it if people (including other autistic expats) could offer me some insight as Google isn't turning up much. I'd like to decide soon whether this planned move to Europe is feasible for me so I can start looking for jobs in my final year.

Cheers.


----------

